# Pushing labs and Sourcing



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys & Girls, it has been noticed not only by the MOD team, but by some members that there is a lot of pushing of a certain new lab. In fact some are doing this yet admitting they have not even used the new lab.....how stupid is that.

This is getting to be such an issue that we are considering banning the mention of this lab if it continues. It will come as no shock that the lab is BSI.

So, if you like this lab then please do say so when asked but do not push it as the best lab in the world and better than any other lab unless you can prove that you have used all of the other labs available........which no one can.

We have been informed of certain members being close to this lab; if they continually push it then they will be banned.

Along with the issue above, the MOD team are getting more and more reports of members PM'ing other members to sell steroids. This is against both the law and the rules of UKM. If you are found to be sending a PM offering Steroids, GH etc then you will be banned from the site for good.

This rule also applies if you ask members to PM you for a product list.

The UKM forum is here for adults to share knowledge on a whole range of subject matters concerning BodyBuilding. We do not allow sourcing of any drug that is deemed illegal to sell. Anyone doing so will be permanently banned from UKM and your forum names will be given to other forums to act as they so wish

Claiming you are not aware of the rules is no defense this is the only warning that will be given.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never heard of Bsi is that British Standard Injectables or such like?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

You mean there's a new lab?! I can't say I've mentioned the multiple posts on it :whistling:

In all seriousness, hardly been subtle. Fair warning!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Never heard of Bsi is that British Standard Injectables or such like?


Then im lucky enough to not be using it then


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

its actually shocking like when you search for posts and look down the side, the amount of people banned!!!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

actually fed up seeing bsi questions getting posted one after another. all questions have been fcukin answered!!!! :cursing:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imo its blatent its being pushed and the same names keep popping up. I wouldnt purchase bsi for the reason it needs to be pushed to sell


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Imo its blatent its being pushed and the same names keep popping up. I wouldnt purchase bsi for the reason it needs to be pushed to sell


Hmmmm Fusion Pharma was pushed like mad by certain members not so long ago...........


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Hmmmm Fusion Pharma was pushed like mad by certain members not so long ago...........


So wheres the sticky on them?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> So wheres the sticky on them?


Looks like the pushing went undetected by mods,lucky for some.Pot.Kettle.Black.


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> So wheres the sticky on them?


oooh defensive :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Hmmmm Fusion Pharma was pushed like mad by certain members not so long ago...........


Might of guessed he pops up ....



crazypaver1 said:


> So wheres the sticky on them?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Imo its blatent its being pushed and the same names keep popping up. I wouldnt purchase bsi for the reason it needs to be pushed to sell


Have u ever heard of the expression people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones!?

Well that applies here


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

So are we allowed to mention if we are using this lab in our journals ?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> So are we allowed to mention if we are using this lab in our journals ?


Well the way I read it yes you just can't push the lab saying its better than others !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> So are we allowed to mention if we are using this lab in our journals ?


Yes of course you are.

One of our concerns is given the recent thread regarding Apple the last thing we want is people being scammed for there hard earned cash, l realise its a risk but given this is the only board l see it mentioned on on a reglular basis ( and l am am a member of 3 other boards ) this " new " lab is not getting much air time elsewhere, this concerns us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Fair enough, plus it is a good thing that ppl who actually use the stuff do a journal so that the claims can be validated  Well that's how I see it.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> Imo its blatent its being pushed and the same names keep popping up. I wouldnt purchase bsi for the reason it needs to be pushed to sell


Wildcat was banned from being mentioned iirc, and they turned out to be used by a lot in the end


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wonder what BSI does stand for. BlatantSpammingIdiots?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Wildcat was banned from being mentioned iirc, and they turned out to be used by a lot in the end


IIRC it was something to do with the people behind WC telling lies about there gearwas the problem, l may be wrong tho.

FTR it would be a damn site easier if all lab discussions were banned but in a bid to be "open" about it unfortunatly some people ( not just BSI either ) see this as a free ride.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Wonder what BSI does stand for. BlatantSpammingIdiots?


BobSurelyIsnt I think wasn't it @Milky? Is that his nam who was banned??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> BobSurelyIsnt I think wasn't it @Milky? Is that his nam who was banned??


What are you waffling about now ?

Can l just give you a bit of advice, random funny posts = funny

Relentless pointless posts = tedious.

Just so you know :thumbup1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> What are you waffling about now ?
> 
> Can l just give you a bit of advice, random funny posts = funny
> 
> ...


There was actually a guy who joined up pushing bsi called bobsurelyisnt, and I thought you had banned him so I had asked his name... That's all.. It must of been some one else....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> Hmmmm Fusion Pharma was pushed like mad by certain members not so long ago...........





GolfDelta said:


> Looks like the pushing went undetected by mods,lucky for some.Pot.Kettle.Black.


go back and count how many threads where started about Fusion then count how many where started about BSI and you will have your answer.......the issue is not about how many times a thread appears it is about the post some members make concerning this and any lab such as....

innocent member - been using lab xxx and want to try a new lab, whats the best around?

Member - oh that lab is sh1t you should use BSI as they are amazing, i have not tried them yet but they are the dogs b0llox pm me for a product list"

there are certain members that are over defensive when BSI is being slated yet these are the same members that jump on members who claim they prefer labs like PC, WC etc.......i am sure BSI are a decent lab but a sure fire way to fukc off the majority of members and the MOD team on this and any forum is to constantly push something down peoples necks.......

so all we are saying calm it down on how great this brand is let your results speak for themselves so if you really rate BSI post some pictures up post course that is the true reflection of how good a brand is, this is not about mine is bigger than yours but if BSI is such an impressive lab then your results will be huge.......so show them off



Cheeky Monkey said:


> So are we allowed to mention if we are using this lab in our journals ?


of course mate we understand that many users do so as users and are genuinely impressed with the lab but there are members that have other agendas.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RascaL18 said:


> There was actually a guy who joined up pushing bsi called bobsurelyisnt, and I thought you had banned him so I had asked his name... That's all.. It must of been some one else....


you are correct there was a guy who did this.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I do actually remember this BobSurely bloke now you mention it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sure the BSI brigade will be in here later calling out pscarb for being biased and affiliated with other labs, and trying to rubbish their precious BSI's rep.

Thing is though, its impossible to tell who's pushing what, but some people are starting to make it ridiculously obvious. I think UKM is extremely tolerant of underhand and suggestive comments, but as always some cvnts have to take it too far and ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

I wonder if this"blatant pushing of labs and sourcing"has affected the the overall sales of well established labs like rohm,prochem,and such.Who really knows for sure who is affiliated with which lab,it all puzzles me anyway,Iv read loads of lads raving about all labs,surly when said lab is well established all the hype will die down.And I thought pm's were private.Is the mod team reading our private messages,too.Just a thought.If its a brain fart on my part let me know.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sockie said:


> I wonder if this"blatant pushing of labs and sourcing"has affected the the overall sales of well established labs like rohm,prochem,and such.Who really knows for sure who is affiliated with which lab,it all puzzles me anyway,Iv read loads of lads raving about all labs,surly when said lab is well established all the hype will die down.*And I thought pm's were private.Is the mod team reading our private messages*,too.Just a thought.If its a brain fart on my part let me know.


No they are private we are only brought into it when members report a PM as another member has used the PM system to offer there services as a source.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think mods can read pm's if they believe there is rule breaking or other serious behaviors going on.(hope I used the right words. Can never think off the right word)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

safc49 said:


> I think mods can read pm's if they believe there is rule breaking or other serious behaviors going on.(hope I used the right words. Can never think off the right word)


I can absolutely assure you we cannot read private messages.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i agree about letting the results speak for the lab. I have yet to see before and afters - this is something i will be doing though.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> I can absolutely assure you we cannot read private messages.


No probs


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

its those..... ' i cant get gear at my gym, where is safe online' threads that get me.. i bet the OP gets a few pm's thats all i can say!

My knowledge of labs is none existant as i dont used peds, it doesnt bother me in the slightest what people say on here regarding labs......but i feel people should respect the fact this board is to share knowledge and not to be used as a destination for pushing labs to a large audience.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

HJL said:


> its those..... ' i cant get gear at my gym, where is safe online' threads that get me.. i bet the OP gets a few pm's thats all i can say!
> 
> My knowledge of labs is none existant as i dont used peds, it doesnt bother me in the slightest what people say on here regarding labs......*but i feel people should respect the fact this board is to share knowledge and not to be used as a destination for pushing labs to a large audience.*


That's what I think the important thing is,respect for the forum.It would be naive to think that the largest UK bodybuilding forum wouldn't attract people looking to sell gear but at the end of the day it is an illegal act and the board will become a joke.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd like to ask abt different labs,in Ireland I only know of one ugl,and its sh!ite,its called vanrush,id like to know what that stands for,and like prochem rohm what do ther names stand for it all confusing to me,just something I was wondering abt for a while,If anyone knows let mwknow


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

sockie said:


> I'd like to ask abt different labs,in Ireland I only know of one ugl,and its sh!ite,its called *vanrush*,id like to know what that stands for,and like prochem rohm what do ther names stand for it all confusing to me,just something I was wondering abt for a while,If anyone knows let mwknow


GTF..they still on the go???


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Im not sure but they have been popping up a lot latley,mate used them said they were underdosed,at best


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes of course you are.
> 
> One of our concerns is given the recent thread regarding Apple the last thing we want is people being scammed for there hard earned cash, l realise its a risk but given this is the only board l see it mentioned on on a reglular basis ( and l am am a member of 3 other boards ) this " new " lab is not getting much air time elsewhere, this concerns us.


Best post I've seen on the subject, you make some good points there. Nice to know the mods have our backs, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Could it be that other boards are doing this to discredit ukm by any chance,I mean trying to get ukm in trouble


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sockie said:


> Could it be that other boards are doing this to discredit ukm by any chance,I mean trying to get ukm in trouble


Nah mate, it wouldnt work anyway.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

what does bsi stand for anyway,why dont they and other labs use a full name,drives me nuts,trying to remember them all


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

What I find funny is that a lot of people seem to push doses of 2-3G of gear a week of BSI quite regular.

lets face it there's probably about 10 members on this whole board who would need that amount because they are that big. The rest of them are wasting their money smashing in tons of gear when they do not have the receptors to be able to absorb all of that.

I've never seen any lab promoted on here where it says you need over 2g to get results. I've been here for 7 years as well. I have never used over 2g a week of any lab and I've used a wide selection of stuff over the years.

Anyone who repeatedly advises an over 2-3G a week course is a cock. Unless of course they are massive and pro bber level and the people they are advising are massive and pro bber level. Can't say I've seen much of that scenario here.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> What I find funny is that a lot of people seem to push doses of 2-3G of gear a week of BSI quite regular.
> 
> lets face it there's probably about 10 members on this whole board who would need that amount because they are that big. The rest of them are wasting their money smashing in tons of gear when they do not have the receptors to be able to absorb all of that.
> 
> ...


with all due respect dose it have any bearing on the thread,dosen't matter what people take,thats there problem,or what lab they or you or me use,they shouldnt promote there labs


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

sockie said:


> with all due respect dose it have any bearing on the thread,dosen't matter what people take,thats there problem,or what lab they or you or me use,they shouldnt promote there labs


Yes it does matter because not only are people pushing this lab to death. They are being backed up by self appointed gurus who are pushing massively high doses which are unsafe and not needed.

Surely you can understand the concept of pushing a product and then promoting more use of that product to sell more product? Basic sales.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

For example if a pro level guy came on here saying 'I use 2g a week and I use xxxxx labs' then I would believe that and it would be informative and relevant.

If someone advises someone who barely has any real development to take over a gram a week of gear that's blatantly pushing a product or demonstrating complete stupidity. Or both.

You don't need mega doses for good effects.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Yes it does matter because not only are people pushing this lab to death. They are being backed up by self appointed gurus who are pushing massively high doses which are unsafe and not needed.
> 
> Surely you can understand the concept of pushing a product and then promoting more use of that product to sell more product? Basic sales.


Of cource its wrong,but anyone with a piece of brain matter left between there ears should know that high doses of aas are not nessecary by any means,a lot of people take it too far,It's up to people to figure it out themselves and not go overboard,if I like a lab ill say it if im asked,and at what doses im using,its just there point of view.I dont agree with it,or use that much.Im not walking on stage.Im doing it just for me.And I got a brain to figure it out.JUst saying that people should learn to think for themselves.Ant a lot of people push other labs too,I can think of three of the top of my head


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

sockie said:


> Of cource its wrong,but anyone with a piece of brain matter left between there ears should know that high doses of aas are not nessecary by any means,a lot of people take it too far,It's up to people to figure it out themselves and not go overboard,if I like a lab ill say it if im asked,and at what doses im using,its just there point of view.I dont agree with it,or use that much.Im not walking on stage.Im doing it just for me.And I got a brain to figure it out.JUst saying that people should learn to think for themselves.Ant a lot of people push other labs too,I can think of three of the top of my head


Lol

Well in an ideal world yes common sense would stop mega dosing but have a look at the threads in the steroid section from relative newbies and you'll see that it doesn't.

And part of the moderation job is to point out potentially dangerous practices.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Lol
> 
> Well in an ideal world yes common sense would stop mega dosing but have a look at the threads in the steroid section from relative newbies and you'll see that it doesn't.
> 
> And part of the moderation job is to point out potentially dangerous practices.


What's your opinions on DNP TT ? Never seen you comment on it mate


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lol
> 
> Well in an ideal world yes common sense would stop mega dosing but have a look at the threads in the steroid section from relative newbies and you'll see that it doesn't.
> 
> And part of the moderation job is to point out potentially dangerous practices.


Oh I know mate,and thanks for the mods help on the fake rohm tabs that were around during the end of summer,got caught with those,brought them back and got them changed thankFcuk.Everything in moderation excuse the pun.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> What's your opinions on DNP TT ? Never seen you comment on it mate


I've never used it so I can only comment theoretically.

I think too many people use it as a blunt hammer when it's really a refining tool when you are already in shape to get that last bit off.

I see a lot of DNP use by guys who are no where near any lean degree and so in my opinion they could use a milder fat burner and adjust their diet rather than taking a real life threatening drug if not used correctly.

If you know what you are doing then I think you can use with a balance of safety in mind.

For me though its a product that I would never use. That's not slating anyone that does use but I think it's risk means that really you should only use if you are at an advanced level or maybe competing at a high level. Even then I think the risk is high potentially.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> What I find funny is that a lot of people seem to push doses of 2-3G of gear a week of BSI quite regular.
> 
> *lets face it there's probably about 10 members on this whole board who would need that amount because they are that big*. The rest of them are wasting their money smashing in tons of gear when they do not have the receptors to be able to absorb all of that.
> 
> ...


surely not team alpha :whistling:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I've never used it so I can only comment theoretically.
> 
> I think too many people use it as a blunt hammer when it's really a refining tool when you are already in shape to get that last bit off.
> 
> ...


Good views as usual mate, it's sad that people are using more and more gear/drugs without having the diet/training/knowledge to really make use of it.

Less is better in most cases but people just think more gear will turn them into Ronnie Coleman when genetically they will never get there and that's before you even look at the suspect training/nutrition.

That's a bit off topic, as for the BSI thing I haven't been online much recently but have been browsing the last week and seems like every second thread is BSI praising and mostly from a minority core of users, easilly spotted.

Lets get back to being neutral.

Have also received a few pms of late with people offering me gear, have deleted them but in future will report.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> What I find funny is that a lot of people seem to push doses of 2-3G of gear a week of BSI quite regular.
> 
> lets face it there's probably about 10 members on this whole board who would need that amount because they are that big. The rest of them are wasting their money smashing in tons of gear when they do not have the receptors to be able to absorb all of that.
> 
> ...


I think as steroids become more widely accepted they are being thought as as a 'quick way' to get big. And for people of this mentality they think more gear = quicker results.

Shows as well, as most people who have been on grams and grams of gear for years and years dont look like they have. Yeah they may be big, but not big enough to justify that level of use IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be sticking my beak in on this thread next week if promises aren't kept.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I think as steroids become more widely accepted they are being thought as as a 'quick way' to get big. And for people of this mentality they think more gear = quicker results.
> 
> Shows as well, as most people who have been on grams and grams of gear for years and years dont look like they have. Yeah they may be big, but not big enough to justify that level of use IMO.


I just know you were thinking of me their wernt you :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> I think as steroids become more widely accepted they are being thought as as a 'quick way' to get big. And for *people of this mentality* they think more gear = quicker results.
> 
> Shows as well, as most people who have been on grams and grams of gear for years and years dont look like they have. Yeah they may be big, but not big enough to justify that level of use IMO.


I don't want to in any way dilute the aim of the thread, & I'm not in anyway a big gear user, or big for that matter.

But I think really there is a widespread mentality of obtaining goals quickly, which isn't confined to some steroid users.

I have noticed, & surely alot of must you have, the way 'everyone' wants to be rich/sucessful/slim overnight without any effort.

Getting this back to Steroids, maybe UKM is the forum that can show how great results can be achieved without loads of gear?

This isn't aimed at you OTB


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can buy some gear of the greatest lab in the world ever - BSI.

Only joking, will be using some MTREN DS tomorrow for the first time so will report in my journal if any good.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> IIRC it was something to do with the people behind WC telling lies about there gearwas the problem, l may be wrong tho.
> 
> *FTR it would be a damn site easier if all lab discussions were banned* but in a bid to be "open" about it unfortunatly some people ( not just BSI either ) see this as a free ride.


jc did this on mt 3 years ago thats how i come to join ukm lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

No I see the main culprit has been banned also, I won't name usernames but know exactly who tinytom was talking about.

I also received PM's offering BSI. I didn't report them but thats kind of a moral code of mine :innocent:

On another board I used to use that discussed reccies, they had a PM scanner to catch out deals in keywords. I think its only fair. if you wan't your messages to be truly private use safe-mail or similar!


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure if you I can say anything without looking like I'm pushing BSI, because I'm not I'm a user notbacseller! But I got a random pricellist emailed to me in August when I was about to go on cyce, it was all BSI, The bloke was legit and so were th vials, I have had a few price lists from people offering BSI, so i think they might be new but are nothing to worry about.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jpeg3000 said:


> Not sure if you I can say anything without looking like I'm pushing BSI, because I'm not I'm a user notbacseller! But I got a random pricellist emailed to me in August when I was about to go on cyce, it was all BSI, The bloke was legit and so were th vials, I have had a few price lists from people offering BSI, so i think they might be new but are nothing to worry about.


you got a PM in AUGUST but joined in NOVEMBER???


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> you got a PM in AUGUST but joined in NOVEMBER???


Is you caps lock button broken? Or did you just not read my comment properly, I said I had an EMAIL not a uk muscle pm about BSI in August, I have never had a pm from anyone pushing BSI.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jpeg3000 said:


> Is you caps lock button broken? Or did you just not read my comment properly, I said I had an EMAIL not a uk muscle pm about BSI in August, I have never had a pm from anyone pushing BSI.


no my caps lock isnt broken, i was simply higlighting the bits i didnt understand.....


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> no my caps lock isnt broken, i was simply higlighting the bits i didnt understand.....


Sorry fella I was a bit snappy there, it was late!


----------



## paul1968uk (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi

We all know the ins and outs off what we can and carnt do on forums and for legal reasons sellars carnt be seen blatentlly pushing it in our faces as what to buy or whats new etc but i dont see anything too hurtfull if someone wants to contact someone away from the board with prices etc, not all ppl get there juice easily and we all started somewhere many years ago didnt we.

like i said theres always going to be the legal side off things that have to be followed and these rules shouldnt be brocken on any forum, i dont post much on the forum but do look around at whats going on these days

rgds

paul


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul1968uk said:


> Hi
> 
> We all know the ins and outs off what we can and carnt do on forums and for legal reasons sellars carnt be seen blatentlly pushing it in our faces as what to buy or whats new etc but i dont see anything too hurtfull if someone wants to contact someone away from the board with prices etc, not all ppl get there juice easily and we all started somewhere many years ago didnt we.
> 
> ...


 :confused1:

6 posts in 6 yrs ?

Cheers for the input anyway.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Jpeg3000 said:


> Sorry fella I was a bit snappy there, it was late!


You never see this on American boards lol. I'm still not used to people being nice to each other here.


----------



## madcat1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Guys & Girls, it has been noticed not only by the MOD team, but by some members that there is a lot of pushing of a certain new lab. In fact some are doing this yet admitting they have not even used the new lab.....how stupid is that.
> 
> This is getting to be such an issue that we are considering banning the mention of this lab if it continues. It will come as no shock that the lab is BSI.
> 
> ...


good call by mods and i would like to say am sorry to them for saying they were backing them >>>>>SORRY GUYS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paul1968uk said:


> Hi
> 
> We all know the ins and outs off what we can and carnt do on forums and for legal reasons sellars carnt be seen blatentlly pushing it in our faces as what to buy or whats new etc but i dont see anything too hurtfull if someone wants to contact someone away from the board with prices etc, not all ppl get there juice easily and we all started somewhere many years ago didnt we.
> 
> ...


YOU may not see any harm in it but seeing as it is illegal to sell steroids we cannot allow this to happen.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> :confused1:
> 
> 6 posts in 6 yrs ?
> 
> Cheers for the input anyway.


Strong silent type mate,,,


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Milky said:


> :confused1:
> 
> 6 posts in 6 yrs ?
> 
> Cheers for the input anyway.


6 years

6 posts

and now one like courtesy of me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just sourcing in general is very blatant on here nowadays.

Someone openly sold a tub of DNP on here this week, didn't think that was allowed?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Just sourcing in general is very blatant on here nowadays.
> 
> Someone openly sold a tub of DNP on here this week, didn't think that was allowed?


Its allowed mate only aas isnt


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> Its allowed mate only aas isnt


No it isn't and if i see anyone posting it for sale on here an infraction and a 7 day ban will be the least they get.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> Its allowed mate only aas isnt


No it is not.......

@Smitch did you report the post?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> No it is not.......
> 
> @Smitch did you report the post?


Smitch , should change his name to snitch


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> No it is not.......
> 
> @Smitch did you report the post?


 I didn't mate, I wasn't even sure if DNP was classed as AAS.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Smitch , should change his name to snitch


Officer Snitch to you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

We cannot be every where mate so if you see this then report it mate.

It is not about being a snitch DNP can be a very dangerous drug selling it is illegal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> We cannot be every where mate so if you see this then report it mate.
> 
> It is not about being a snitch DNP can be a very dangerous drug selling it is illegal


iv seen this link but cant remember the name of it .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> iv seen this link but cant remember the name of it .


It has been deleted


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BSI = Best steroids invented 

Although i am natty so i couldnt possibly comment unless i was given a 5 % comission of course :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> BSI = Best steroids invented
> 
> Although i am natty so i couldnt possibly comment unless i was given a 5 % comission of course :whistling:


Never heard of them...are they new? :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mars said:


> No it isn't and if i see anyone posting it for sale on here an infraction and a 7 day ban will be the least they get.





Pscarb said:


> No it is not.......
> 
> @Smitch did you report the post?


My mistake i thought it came under things like ai and pct stuff


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> My mistake i thought it came under things like ai and pct stuff


We are relooking at these as well now as most are classed as prescription only meds in the UK......so mentioning sourcing or selling them is illegal


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> We are relooking at these as well now as most are classed as prescription only meds in the UK......so mentioning sourcing or selling them is illegal


I've often wondered about prescription meds on here, how does Dat approach this as his site has a whole thread on best places.

Before his site mucked up though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure how Dat approaches this mate but to be honest it would not matter really.

his site was hacked and he is taking this oppertunity to increase security i am sure it will be back up very soon.



latblaster said:


> I've often wondered about prescription meds on here, how does Dat approach this as his site has a whole thread on best places.
> 
> Before his site mucked up though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But Dat has such good information, why hack a site that is good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

hackskii said:


> But Dat has such good information, why hack a site that is good?


Jealousy ? Sometimes people hack sites just because they can.

It's lame no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hackskii said:


> But Dat has such good information, why hack a site that is good?


probably down to jealous idiots


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

As @Cheeky Monkey says they do it because they can. Makes them feel they've achieved something by destroying good stuff.

Btw does anybody know who Dat really is, he can't be just a clued up bloke with an interest in BB & health etc.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> As @Cheeky Monkey says they do it because they can. Makes them feel they've achieved something by destroying good stuff.
> 
> Btw does anybody know who Dat really is, he can't be just a clued up bloke with an interest in BB & health etc.


I think he is a researcher or something.


----------



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

Hackers do my nut, its such a pointless exercise!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

what website is dat?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I always assumed moderators can read our PM mailbox.

This BSI pushing has been the most blatant I've seen on UKM. I looked one day and 1 out of 3 posts on the first page of the steroid forum were pretending to ask questions about BSI.

I wonder if we haven't got it nearly right, because I always felt it was a BSI reseller, not BSI itself. Ausbuilt, for instance, has been using BSI water-based injectibles for a long time, occasionally mentioning it, but never starting any threads. I assume he was getting them in Australia, or on his globetrotting travels.

I only noticed somethingb amiss when I got this PM from iElite. I will censor the reseller website:-

*"BSI!! *

*
Hello mate,*

*
*

*
I know you probably have your sources set, but give it a read and a look in, we can / will offer you better prices.*

*
*

*
We've just started our own site, we are now the official BSI re-seller, dealing only through them. Which means we can offer you great products, cheap prices.*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
Since we are new, we know a trusting relation needs to be built. So we're offering very cheap products and discounts at the moment, and welcoming small orders to get the ball rolling.*

*
*

*
*

*
You can purchase products on our website and we take cash payments via. Post or Western Union.*

*
*

*
*

*
You can find ALL of our products on our website: *[B]www.(censoredbyzorrin).com[/B]

*
*

*
*

*
Please remember, we value our loyal customers, and we'll heavily discount products for returning customers, or customers that bring friends. Re-seller lists also available.*

*
*

*
*

*
Let me know your thoughts mate, thanks for your time.*

*
*

*
*

*
Kind Regards,* "

iElite had started 2 threads asking about BSI, and I thought "you aught to know - you're selling them!". There were several posts insinuating things like "I don't think any of us will have problems finding a BSI source", implying that lots of people had the same email, with loads of nudge nudge wink wink "likes".

I haven't checked to see if there s more than one reseller of BSI in the world. Perhaps BSI and the website (which has a british name, but is a .com) are one and the same, maybe not.

If you were, say, Prochem, and one website which sells your products was naughty without your knowledge and got Prochem a Wildcat-style ban, you would be hard done by, as would all the other sites selling Prochem.

I'm as guilty as anyone for not reporting it, but there's a recession on, we need new startup companies to do well, so in my mind I just wished them well and hoped they wouldn't get greedy and blatant.

When they did, and it started getting like Elitefitness with all the Unleashed / Beastrol / OSTA Sarms / HCGenerate threads, I started making sarky remarks on the BSI threads. Then it seemed to die down, and I assumed somebody had had a word, then started again and I belatedly took a stand. I hate Elitefitness, and I hate Steroidology after I mentioned on a thread about a Moldovan website that they took a long time to deliver by email, and got continually flamed and hounded.

I didn't want UKM to go the same. Its a nice place.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

mountains and mole hills Zorrin i dont think its as bad as you keep making it out to be, i think it did get out of hand and has been kicked into touch by the mod team. People asking questions now are just that asking questions and shouldnt be stamped on.

you gripe shouldnt really be why all the bsi threads but why the **** cant people use the search function!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

'blatent pushing'

funny how the blatent pushers are still on the board though lmao


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So which lab is yours then @Zorrin :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> So which lab is yours then @Zorrin :lol:


Zovirax - Test gel in disguise!!


----------



## gdawgs (Feb 5, 2013)

so is BSI a good lab with good gear?or is it sh*t?


----------



## Incabus78 (Jan 12, 2013)

Im not trying to get steroids just would like someone to give me the time of day to answer a few questions. Have had bad luck on here as those members who have responded to me seem so smug that they know it all they have no time to help ? Seems to defeat the objective of having "help" forums. Anyways will try again. I would just like to know if oral steroids like dianabol or winstrol for example can compare to injectable testosterones ? There's a lot of guys at our gym who take gear. They are in two camps. Those who blow up month to month and then deflate after a few weeks and others who have the full bodybuilder physique ( Thick vainy arms v taper and little body fat ). These guys seem to have more quality "real" muscle tissue. Is this because they are taking injectable testosterone or is it simply they have been doing it longer ? Apologies if these are stupid questions but as I said Im very new to this. Thanks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Incabus78 said:


> Im not trying to get steroids just would like someone to give me the time of day to answer a few questions. Have had bad luck on here as those members who have responded to me seem so smug that they know it all they have no time to help ? Seems to defeat the objective of having "help" forums. Anyways will try again. I would just like to know if oral steroids like dianabol or winstrol for example can compare to injectable testosterones ? There's a lot of guys at our gym who take gear. They are in two camps. Those who blow up month to month and then deflate after a few weeks and others who have the full bodybuilder physique ( Thick vainy arms v taper and little body fat ). These guys seem to have more quality "real" muscle tissue. Is this because they are taking injectable testosterone or is it simply they have been doing it longer ? Apologies if these are stupid questions but as I said Im very new to this. Thanks


Oral or injectable you can get either body shape in all honesty.

It kind of comes down to diet, as using an oral eg dianabol, or an injectible like test enanthate, if your diet is sh1te you are going to blow up (water retention) and then deflate, as very little quality muscle has been built.

Now with a spot on diet, people gain well with either, injectible only, or oral only, but for best results, a combination of the 3, good diet, oral AND injectible is the best.

Thats the best answer I can give you, the ones with the good physiques are probably alot more clued up and eating well.

Use an AI such as Arimidex to avoid water retention (can happen from both oral and injectible steroids), but this wont help much if your diet is sh1te.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Incabus78 said:


> Im not trying to get steroids just would like someone to give me the time of day to answer a few questions. Have had bad luck on here as those members who have responded to me seem so smug that they know it all they have no time to help ? Seems to defeat the objective of having "help" forums. Anyways will try again. I would just like to know if oral steroids like dianabol or winstrol for example can compare to injectable testosterones ? There's a lot of guys at our gym who take gear. They are in two camps. Those who blow up month to month and then deflate after a few weeks and others who have the full bodybuilder physique ( Thick vainy arms v taper and little body fat ). These guys seem to have more quality "real" muscle tissue. Is this because they are taking injectable testosterone or is it simply they have been doing it longer ? Apologies if these are stupid questions but as I said Im very new to this. Thanks


I answered this on another one of your 4 duplicate posts.


----------



## Incabus78 (Jan 12, 2013)

Well thanks 4 times.


----------



## Incabus78 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks onthebuild respect for giving a straight answer. I was under the impression that you could never gain real muscle on tablets. You had to do injectables. Im thinking of doing a cycle but want as much info as possible before I do it. It's a shame people cant just openly discuss these issues without being negatively stigmatized etc. If you're an adult and want to use these compounds surely it's better to be forewarned and forearmed to make an educated choice and do them right ( or as right as you can ). I have all the anabolics I need just want to get more info before I think about injecting or taking the pills. Thanks for the info again appreciated.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Incabus78 said:


> Thanks onthebuild respect for giving a straight answer. I was under the impression that you could never gain real muscle on tablets. You had to do injectables. Im thinking of doing a cycle but want as much info as possible before I do it. It's a shame people cant just openly discuss these issues without being negatively stigmatized etc. If you're an adult and want to use these compounds surely it's better to be forewarned and forearmed to make an educated choice and do them right ( or as right as you can ). I have all the anabolics I need just want to get more info before I think about injecting or taking the pills. Thanks for the info again appreciated.


No ones going to have a go at you for wanting to learn mate, it's why 99% of us are here.

What does get on people's nerves is people asking stupid questions, when they've clearly done no research. You're trying to learn so don't worry about it.

Muscle is built in the gym and the kitchen, steroids don't build muscle they just speed up the process (easiest way I can put it). Orals CAN help build quality muscle, this is a fact, as can injectibles, but as said before, both together is like 1+1=3.

Plan your cycles, know what to expect, buy everything before you start, learn about PCT and you'll be on your way to understanding what to expect from your 1st cycle.


----------



## Martyd88 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody take Isis labs stuff


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Martyd88 said:


> Anybody take Isis labs stuff


it is good from whay iv'e heard, my best mate is taking the test400 and says it is really effective but he has crippling pip, says he can hardly walk, i think i'll be trying some next time


----------



## Megameatman (Apr 21, 2013)

Should probley post this once every few monts


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

Am I allowed to ask if a few sources i've found are legitmate? Because i'm unsure where to purchase from and don't want to get ripped off with the wrong stuff.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

legit said:


> Am I allowed to ask if a few sources i've found are legitmate? Because i'm unsure where to purchase from and don't want to get ripped off with the wrong stuff.


read the rules mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

legit said:


> Am I allowed to ask if a few sources i've found are legitmate? Because i'm unsure where to purchase from and don't want to get ripped off with the wrong stuff.


You've managed to post this in a thread telling you that you can't, awesome!


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

husky said:


> read the rules mate


I've read the rules when I signed up and well i've seen tons of people ask over my time just reading on here (only since April), with all the pushing and stuff lately I didn't know if there has been a change in rules since I haven't read the 8 pages before this post, I don't see how you couldn't just say yes or no.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

legit said:


> I've read the rules when I signed up and well i've seen tons of people ask over my time just reading on here (only since April), with all the pushing and stuff lately I didn't know if there has been a change in rules since I haven't read the 8 pages before this post, I don't see how you couldn't just say yes or no.


No


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats where you went wrong-you didnt read the post by one of the mods telling you the answer to your question-not rocket science mate


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

husky said:


> Thats where you went wrong-you didnt read the post by one of the mods telling you the answer to your question-not rocket science mate


I read the opening post and not once did it mention that I couldnt ask for a confirmation on a source.

"we are considering banning the mention of this lab if it continues. It will come as no shock that the lab is BSI.

So, if you like this lab then please do say so when asked but do not push it as the best lab in the world and better than any other lab unless you can prove that you have used all of the other labs available........which no one can."

So banning the name of the source that was pushed yes, banning me from asking if other sources are legitmate that wasn't made clear. What was made clear is that we are unable to PM to ask or sell.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

legit said:


> I read the opening post and not once did it mention that I couldnt ask for a confirmation on a source.
> 
> "we are considering banning the mention of this lab if it continues. It will come as no shock that the lab is BSI.
> 
> ...


That was after you read all the rules when you signed up for the forum I take it?


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You've managed to post this in a thread telling you that you can't, awesome!


Telling me not to constantly push sources / mention the name of the source that was constantly pushed. (which I havent) Nor have I PM'd people asking about steroids. So what I was asking hasn't been explained.

It didn't say weather or not I could ask about other sources being legitmate or not (not constantly pushing them)


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

From Pscarbs first post on this thread

We do not allow sourcing of any drug that is deemed illegal to sell.

asking about if a source is legit is sourcing.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

legit said:


> Telling me not to constantly push sources / mention the name of the source that was constantly pushed. (which I havent) Nor have I PM'd people asking about steroids. So what I was asking hasn't been explained.
> 
> It didn't say weather or not I could ask about other sources being legitmate or not (not constantly pushing them)


if you mean can you ask if a lab is legitimate then yes I think that's allowed, but not allowed is where to buy said lab from


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> if you mean can you ask if a lab is legitimate then yes I think that's allowed, but not allowed is where to buy said lab from


One post above yours disagrees, like I said that's alls I wanted to know if I could ask somebody if the place I already know of is legitmate. Since I can't find an honest answer I'll leave it incase. Sorry for wasting peoples time/not understanding the rules of sourcing properly. I apologise.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

legit said:


> One post above yours disagrees, like I said that's alls I wanted to know if I could ask somebody if the place I already know of is legitmate. Since I can't find an honest answer I'll leave it incase. Sorry for wasting peoples time/not understanding the rules of sourcing properly. I apologise.


its simple.... if you can purchase steroids from the place you are going to talk about then you cannot mention it. example... I can say... has anybody used fuerza tren ? but I cannot say... has anybody purchased fuerza tren from ***** is it legit ?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Can you ask if a particular brand is legit (e.g. Is Random Brand Test-E Legit?) = Yes

Can you ask if the source you are about to buy that particular brand from is legit (e.g. I'm buying Random Brand Test-E from www.imadeupthisdomainname.com, will I get ripped off) = No.

It really is that simple.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope, you cannot ask for sources or name them in any way.

Look at steroid review sites, there's a fairly good one about & is reliable. Look at the UK rankings & you should be ok.

Don't order big amounts at first though.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Don't order big amounts at first though.


Personally, I get my stuff in person, but I have also ordered online. I defo agree with latblaster, don't go ordering £300 worth of gear, buy one or two vials first to see if the stuff actually turns up!


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> If you google what I said it might help you.


hmmm borderline :whistling:


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Imterestin read a real eye opener


----------



## weefella (Sep 3, 2013)

I never even realised that people push sources/labs etc, shows how

new to the place I am hahahaha


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

im not pushing it out there i think BSI is utter crap!!!

think injecting baby oil would get more results than that stuff


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> im not pushing it out there i think BSI is utter crap!!!
> 
> think injecting baby oil would get more results than that stuff


Fcuk off you'd grow far more on baby oil than anything from that lab!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ne0x said:


> post deleted.


Why have you posted that here?


----------



## stevieR (Dec 7, 2013)

hi sockie. Im new here from belfast mate. Rohm seems to be consistent lab if you can find it legit


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Milky

Another naughty boy!!

-------------------------------------

Edit: Some person joined the forum & put up a link & prices...he's gone now!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

With all that gear, he could have at least got the money and bought a decent web domain instead of getting hosted by Blogspot :lol:


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

many of the US muscle sites are sponsored by suppliers / labs and generally board members are allowed to express opinions etc. Given the amount of 'fly-by-night' labs and distributors I think it would be nice to know who is legit, what products are currently doing the job they are meant to do, complications etc. For people like myself running extended research programmes and getting through lots of gear, reliable sources are rare. Also the suggestion that you buy a vial here or there rather than order several at one is neither economical or practical for anyone on a proper cycle, imagine half way through a cycle and you cannot soource the rest of the gear to complete .. what a waste of time and money that would be.

After buying a load of bunk from MediTech I thought I'd return to a proven supplier I used early last year only to discover that most of his goods are out of stock suggesting to me yet another 'fly-by-night' merchant who blights this market.

This site seems to have no problem in promoting protein / supplement suppliers and manufacturers and let's be honest there are a lot of exaggerated claims and frankly BS spouted by 'representatives' of these companies.

Unless there are legal 'issues' regards promoting / calling out labs or distributors I for one would welcome more information.


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry Mods, just seen another thread and it appears that there are certain legal issues about what information can be displayed on this site. Bummer. You'd think it owuld be the septics who were a lot more anal on the subject especially as most of them are permanently tooled up.


----------



## Mazey121 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, not trying to push a lab I'm just after advice. I'm currently on my 3rd week taking 3ml pw of equitest by anabolic muscle laboratories. I'm yet to feel any effects and was wondering if anyone has used there labs before?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mazey121 said:


> Hi, not trying to push a lab I'm just after advice. I'm currently on my 3rd week taking 3ml pw of equitest by anabolic muscle laboratories. I'm yet to feel any effects and was wondering if anyone has used there labs before?


Seriously, you thought this a good thread to ask the question? Good luck


----------



## Mazey121 (Jan 12, 2014)

Kimball said:


> Seriously, you thought this a good thread to ask the question? Good luck


 I'm just asking wherever I can as no one is helping me. I've even started my own threads n still no one had helped? :-(


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mazey121 said:


> I'm just asking wherever I can as no one is helping me. I've even started my own threads n still no one had helped? :-(


it`s your 3rd week of long ester gear give it chance to work .


----------



## Mazey121 (Jan 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> it`s your 3rd week of long ester gear give it chance to work .


 Ok, thanks ;-)


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

pitooo said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Im new in the forum. I live in Norway and here customs are so strict, just got a big package stopped. I'm in the middle of a cycle of Nandrolone, Boldenone, Dianabol and Testo. I ran out of testo 2 weeks ago and I really need to get some urgently. I am travelling to London this weekend. Can somebody give me good contacts to meet personally and get some testo cipionate and HCG for this weekned? Paying good
> 
> Thanks a lot mates


That isn't done here.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Silvaback said:


> That isn't done here.


Or he won't be new for long! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@Pscarb

Is the mention of BSI labs still frowned upon? I was gunna make a thread asking if their oral range is gtg but then saw this thread lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Is the mention of BSI labs still frowned upon? I was gunna make a thread asking if their oral range is gtg but then saw this thread lol


No it's not, last year it was clear we had a lot if members who where in some way linked to this lab so we had to act at the time, since the. We have been proven right and got rid of a lot of the members with the specific agenda of pushing BSI.

As long as it is a genuine question you are fine to ask it buddy, don't use this thread though start your own


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> No it's not, last year it was clear we had a lot if members who where in some way linked to this lab so we had to act at the time, since the. We have been proven right and got rid of a lot of the members with the specific agenda of pushing BSI.
> 
> As long as it is a genuine question you are fine to ask it buddy, don't use this thread though start your own


Ok mate cheers, thought it's best to ask first as wasn't sure


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

How have u even done this? The first post was in 2013 so u must of gone through pages haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> How have u even done this? The first post was in 2013 so u must of gone through pages haha


I'm just wondering if he's gonna make it to two posts before his ban?

Oh the irony!

@Albiedee you need to remove website from your post.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'm just wondering if he's gonna make it to two posts before his ban?
> 
> Oh the irony!
> 
> @Albiedee you need to remove website from your post.


I'm guessing that's a source site then? He gotta of known about that thread there's no way u can stumble across one that far back


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I'm guessing that's a source site then? He gotta of known about that thread there's no way u can stumble across one that far back


Nah it's a sticky mate. But come on, read the first post at least!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nah it's a sticky mate. But come on, read the first post at least!!


Yeah I read the op cuz I thought it was a new thread. Then looked at the date when people I've never heard of have replied. I jumped to the last post then to see who dug it up.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> How have u even done this? The first post was in 2013 so u must of gone through pages haha


what you doing in this area harri bob? not become a dirty roid head have you?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> what you doing in this area harri bob? not become a dirty roid head have you?


He's considering shots up the arris


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Verno said:


> He's considering shots up the arris


it has been said before hasn't it harri ya big bumder?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> what you doing in this area harri bob? not become a dirty roid head have you?


Haha no mate I thought it was a new thread giving people a bollocking. I normally look in the steroid section at the horror stories lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Verno said:


> He's considering shots up the arris


I'll send u a pm when im looking mate


----------



## Albiedee (Feb 26, 2015)

new too this forum stuff didn't know the rules and that you couldn't post websites just trying to get some info


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> it has been said before hasn't it harri ya big bumder?


Gotta keep warm somehow haven't u lol?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I'll send u a pm when im looking mate


Just unlock your door I'm outside now and I hate forcing locks :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Albiedee said:


> new too this forum stuff didn't know the rules and that you couldn't post websites just trying to get some info


Come on mate you must have at least read this threads original post? It even says it in there!


----------



## Albiedee (Feb 26, 2015)

In all honesty I didn't just read pushing labs and sourcing thought it would be the place to ask


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Albiedee said:


> In all honesty I didn't just read pushing labs and sourcing thought it would be the place to ask


Perhaps it would be prudent to now read up on forum rules then.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

have to say, the way labs finish and display there goods leaves alot to be desired, stupid looking and plain cheap, when i think how back in the day how BD produced a quality product and backed it up with good labeling and stamped coloured tops, i wouldnt buy any **** in a bottle now

theres afew labs that produce both in amps and vials and ill use these cause i might need tren mast etc, but for the good timers like test , deca etc im pharma all the way


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thread closed


----------

